# Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????



## Freddy66 (13. April 2009)

Hallo, 

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Ich bin gerade ein bischen durcheinander und
wollte mal fragen ob man im Naturschutzgebiet
Angeln darf ????;+;+;+


Mit Freundlichen Grüßen;
F R E D D Y 6 6


----------



## flasha (13. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Was meinst du warum es gerade solch einen Namen trägt?! 

Natürlich ist die Antwort: NEIN!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naturschutzgebiet


----------



## herrmänn11 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

wenn kein ausgesprochenes angelverbot besteht darf man das, aber in den meisten fällen ist dort angelverbot. ich kenne einige ausnahmen wo vom boot aus geangelt werden darf, nur vom ufer aus nicht. dort geht es um den narturschutz der uferzonen. solltes dich auf jedenfall schlau machen wie es sich bei dem gewässer das du beangeln willst verhällt.


----------



## fhstutti (13. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Hallo,
also das man in einem Naturschutzgebiet angeln darf ist meines wissens in Deutschland nicht erlaubt. Es gibt hier bestimmt aber auch wieder ausnahmen von der Regel. 
Bei uns in Seckenheim gibt es ein sog. Landschaftsschutzgebiet in dem man zu bestimmten Zeiten Fischen darf.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.
Gruß
Eric


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (13. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Am Rhein und Neckar bei Mannheim ist in manchen Naturschutzgebieten das Angeln ausdrücklich erlaubt. Beispiele Reissinsel am Rhein, Maulbeerinsel am Neckar. Wie es bei euch aussieht, musst du bei örtlichen Fischereibehörde nachfragen, oder bei deiner Pachtgemeinschaft.


----------



## Alex.k (13. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Bei uns am Vereinssee ist es auch gestattet, nur unter der Voraussetzung das alle auf einander achten und kein Müll und die Plätze sauber gehalten werden. Sonst wird die Strecke auch geschlossen, Vogelbrutplätze sind dafür an dem Schilfufer nicht erlaubt.


----------



## duck_68 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Man muss zwischen Naturschutz- und Landschaftschutzgebieten unterscheiden - in LSG ist meist angeln erlaubt in NSG jedoch meist verboten....


----------



## lenox (14. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

also ich weis ja nicht ich war gesten an der unteren ruhr bei Mülheim\Saarn und da sind einige Nturschutzgebiete und da habe ich auch in einem geangelt und plötzlich kam ne Fau von hinten an nen Asweiß in der Hand und sagte irgend was von die währe vom naturschutz also leute die hir viel angeln werden die bestimmt auch kennen also die ist nicht gerade für angler sind halt böse leute die armen fische.Auf jeden fall klärte sie mich auf das ich in nen Naturschutzgebiet währe und überall die kleinen Rehe im grass liegen würden und die vögel Brutzeit haben.Da muste ich schon schmunzeln die ganzen jungen Rehe|supergri wenn da auf 1 km 1 liegt ist das schon viel.Auf jeden fall antwortete ich mit nen stumpfen 
"Ja und"
Und sie "Ich möchte sie doch bitten aus rücksicht in zukunft nicht mehr hir zu angeln"
Da drauf ich"Warum ich störe doch keinen und geld um in dem Gewässer zu angeln zahle ich auch wodurch die entsprechenden Hege maßnamen vorgnommen werden damit ihre ganzen Haubentaucher und Cormorane schön fressen können und man selber keinen fisch mehr fängt.
Ja da drauf war für die auch schon die diskusion zuende.
Also bei uns darf man im naturschtzgebiet angeln allerdings zelte und sonstiges nicht nen schirm wird wohl keiner was sagen.


Und immer dran denken es ist nen Naturschutz also kein Feuer Zelte oder was in der art keine Pflanzen rausreizen oder abbrechen und wo vögel brüten auch nicht unbedingt und schon garnicht beim Eisvogel


----------



## August (14. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Naturschutzgebiet heißt nicht sofort das dort nicht geangelt werden darf

zb ist es bei uns so geregelt das man zu bestimmten zeiten nicht angeln darf wegen Vogelschutz oder sonstigen nehmen wir mal den Dümmersee als bespiel mit seinem Hunte einlauf 

es sind bestimmte Stecken an der Hunte nur zu einer Bestimmten zeit zum Angeln freigegeben genauso wie nur bestimmte zugangswege zu diesen angelstellen 

eine naturschutzgebiet unterscheidet sich doch zu einem Shongebiet wo garnicht geangelt werden darf das ganze jahr über zumindest bei uns in der NWA

wie gesagt naturschutzgebiete unterliegen meistens irgendwelchen zusätzlichen verordnungen wann wie und wo geangelt werden darf dafür müsstest du dich genau bei deinem Verein Informieren oder bei den für das Gewässer zuständigen Ämtern.

mfg. August


----------



## Taxidermist (14. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Eigentlich gibt es in jedem Naturschutzgebiet lokale Bestimmungen,welche das Angeln,die
Jagd und auch die Landwirtschaft ermöglichen.
So gilt z.B.an dem von mir befischtem See,der an ein Naturschutzgebiet angrenzt,die Bestimmung,dass während der Vogelbrutzeit,mit dem Boot ein Abstand von 30m zur
Schilfzone einzuhalten ist.
Leider wird diese Vorschrift nicht von allen meiner Vereinskollegen eingehalten,aus Gedankenlosigkeit oder auch Ignoranz!
Dieses Verhalten wird in der Zukunft fast zwangsläufig dazu führen,dass die Angler
draußen bleiben müssen,leider auch die,welche diese Vorschrift als sinnvoll erachten
und sich während der 3-4 Monate daran halten.
Für mich ist es nicht zu verstehen,wie man sich in dieser Zeit mit seinem Kahn stundenlang direkt vors Schilf legt und dabei billigend in Kauf nimmt,dabei mehrere
Gelege,von z.b. Schilfrohrsängern oder auch Zwergrohrdommeln,zu zerstören.
Die Vogeleltern flüchten vom Nest und die Eier werden kalt!
Ich denke,dass so manche Zeitgenossen schlichtweg zu blöde sind,um ihr Handeln
zu bedenken!
Wahrscheinlich sind das die gleichen,welche immer noch ihre Maisdosen,Madendosen
und Schnurreste an ihrem Angelplatz um sich werfen?

Taxidermist


----------



## flasha (14. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Ups hab mich da ein wenig vertan


----------



## jungangler 93 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

kleiner tipp:

wenn so ein schönes rotes schild mit "Naturschutzgebiet- betreten verboten" da steht, würde ich es sein lassen.


----------



## lenox (14. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> kleiner tipp:
> 
> wenn so ein schönes rotes schild mit "Naturschutzgebiet- betreten verboten" da steht, würde ich es sein lassen.


 Nen rotes habe ich ja noch nie gesehen die sind doch dreieckig weiß mit grünem rand und nem Adler drauf und mitlerweile gibt es neue die sind gelb mit ner Eule drauf


----------



## Parasol (14. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Hallo,

warum ist das ein Problem?

Ist Angeln verboten, bekommt man für das Gewässer keinen Angelerlaubnisschein. Ist es aber erlaubt, werden Einschränkungen auf diesem Schein sicher vermerkt sein.


----------



## Rotzbarsch (14. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Ich Angel *nur* in einen Landschaftsschutzgebiet.Und das kam so.Als der See gekauft worden ist,würde ein Antrag auf LSG gestellt.Erst wollten die Behörden nicht,und jetzt sind sie froh,das sie den See und das Seegrundstück unter LSG gestellt haben.Einzigster Nachteil ist das wir dort nicht vom Boot aus Angeln dürfen.Der Vorteil ist,das nur Vereinmitglieder das Seegrundstück betreten dürfen.


----------



## Jose (15. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

ist hier etwas (aber nur ein bisschen) OT:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=152808

geht um naturschutzgebiet (deshalb nur ein bisschen OT)


----------



## fischkopflarry (15. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

mann darf definitiv nicht im naturschutz gebiet angeln die sind meistens eh umzäunt


----------



## gründler (15. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*



fischkopflarry schrieb:


> mann darf definitiv nicht im naturschutz gebiet angeln die sind meistens eh umzäunt


 

Mach dich erstmal schlau,bevor du irgendwas in raum wirfst.

Und das mit Zaun ist wohl nen schlechter Witz,bei uns müßte der Zaun dann ca 60km im Kreis gezogen werden. 

Es gibt Verbote Erlaubnisse etc.aber bestimmt nicht defenetiv Verboten.

lg

Ps:Mein ganzes Revier hier ist ein einziges Naturschutzgebiet und überall Angler mitten drin ganz offizell erlaubt.


----------



## fischkopflarry (15. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

also 1. man darf nicht im naturschutzgebiet angeln der name sagts schon (und der wiki link auch )-.-
2. bei uns in leverkusen sind die naturschutzgemiete eingezäunt also seen und mann kommt ja nicht von überallrein also brucht mann definitiv kein 60km zaun -.- und es gibt schilder wo FETT DRAUF STEHT DASS MANN DIESES BESTIMMTE GEBIET NICHT BETRETEN DARF VONDAHER


----------



## Veit (15. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Bei uns ist es so, dass in vielen NSGs ausgewiesene Angelstellen existieren oder das Angeln nur während eines bestimmten Zeitraumens erlaubt ist.


----------



## fischkopflarry (15. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

ehm sorry aber mag sein dass du ja recht hast abér ich habs so gelesen wenns nicht stimmt sorry ...|uhoh:


----------



## gründler (15. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*



fischkopflarry schrieb:


> also 1. man darf nicht im naturschutzgebiet angeln der name sagts schon (und der wiki link auch )-.-
> 2. bei uns in leverkusen sind die naturschutzgemiete eingezäunt also seen und mann kommt ja nicht von überallrein also brucht mann definitiv kein 60km zaun -.- und es gibt schilder wo FETT DRAUF STEHT DASS MANN DIESES BESTIMMTE GEBIET NICHT BETRETEN DARF VONDAHER


 

Du ich hab da als Obmann der Fischereiaufsicht kein Plan von du bist da besser informiert.Es kommen aber bestimmt noch andere die sich da bestens auskennen und erfahrungen erzählen.
lg

Aber fragt doch mal bei der Nabu nach Zone 1 Zone 2 und Zone 3.


----------



## fischkopflarry (15. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

sorry wenns ncht gestimmt hatt ich nimm alles zurück


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

In einem Naturschutzgebiet ist das Angeln nicht automatisch verboten. Es kann ( ggfs. regional beschränkt auf Brutgebiete o.ä. ) verboten sein, muss dann aber auf dem Erlaubnisschein vermerkt sein. Am Rhein ( NRW ) steht es extra auf der Erlaubniskarte, man muß sich dort allerdings selbst schlau machen, wo ein besonders geschütztes NSG ist. 

Wenn in einem Naturschutzgebiet das Angeln generell verboten wäre, gäbe es keine Erlaubnisscheine, gelle.


----------



## Jose (15. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*



fischkopflarry schrieb:


> also 1. man darf nicht im naturschutzgebiet angeln der name sagts schon (und der wiki link auch )-.-
> 2. bei uns in leverkusen sind die naturschutzgemiete eingezäunt also seen und mann kommt ja nicht von überallrein also brucht mann definitiv kein 60km zaun -.- und es gibt schilder wo FETT DRAUF STEHT DASS MANN DIESES BESTIMMTE GEBIET NICHT BETRETEN DARF VONDAHER



ist ja gut, brüll nicht so,
sonst überhörst du vielleicht, dass ich/wir hier in einem sogar als ffh ausgewiesenen naturschutzgebiet angeln.
hängt also arg von kommunalen(?) regelungen ab


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (16. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*



Jose schrieb:


> ist ja gut, brüll nicht so,
> sonst überhörst du vielleicht, dass ich/wir hier in einem sogar als ffh ausgewiesenen naturschutzgebiet angeln.
> hängt also arg von kommunalen(?) regelungen ab



Ich glaube, dass es darauf ankommt, was genau geschützt wird: Vogelbrut, Biber, seltene Pflanzen oder Bäume u.s.w. Wobei Toleranz der Kommunen vielleicht auch nicht die letzte Rolle spielen wird.


----------



## Parasol (16. April 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Hallo,



Eugen Eichmann schrieb:


> .............................Wobei Toleranz der Kommunen vielleicht auch nicht die letzte Rolle spielen wird.



entweder ist etwas verboten oder nicht. Durch Toleranz werden Verbote nicht aufgehoben.


----------



## Nickchedellic (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Weiß jemang wie das mit dem Darzer Moor aussieht? Liegt genau im Naturschutzgebiet die drei Seen aber es steht nirgens ein Schil geschweige denn im meinen Fischreiausweis steht was! Wer kann mir helfen?|kopfkrat
Das sind sehr sehr schöne seen und da möcht ich unbedingt mal angeln!!:vik:


----------



## Nickchedellic (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Weiß jemand wie es im Darzer Moor( Naturschtzgebiet) aussieht mit Nageln? Es sind soo schöner Seen das ich da unbedingt mal mein Glück versuchen muss.
Bitte um antwort!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*



Nickchedellic schrieb:


> ...mit Nageln?


 
Na, dann viel Glück & Spaß. Ggf. gibt´s ´ne Anzeige wg. öffentlichen Ärgernis...

Für solche Fragen gibt´s aber bestimmt andere Foren, weiss nicht ob das hier in´s Angerboard gehört.


----------



## sunny (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*



Nickchedellic schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie es im Darzer Moor( Naturschtzgebiet) aussieht mit Nageln? Es sind soo schöner Seen das ich da unbedingt mal mein Glück versuchen muss.



Ganz ausgezeichnet. Das Gras ist drei Arsch hoch (einen zum Schwung holen , was will Mann mehr :q. Wünsche dir alles gute für deinen ersten Versuch #6.



T'schuldigung, aber das musste sein :vik:.


----------



## Nickchedellic (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Warst du da schon mal angeln?


----------



## Nickchedellic (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*



sunny schrieb:


> Ganz ausgezeichnet. Das Gras ist drei Arsch hoch (einen zum Schwung holen , was will Mann mehr :q. Wünsche dir alles gute für deinen ersten Versuch #6.
> 
> 
> 
> T'schuldigung, aber das musste sein :vik:.


 Warst du da schon mal angeln?


----------



## Nickchedellic (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> Na, dann viel Glück & Spaß. Ggf. gibt´s ´ne Anzeige wg. öffentlichen Ärgernis...
> 
> Für solche Fragen gibt´s aber bestimmt andere Foren, weiss nicht ob das hier in´s Angerboard gehört.


 

Lol** Meinete natürlich nicht Nageln sondern Angeln!
Wei jemand oder du ob ich da angeln darf?


----------



## sunny (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Nö, geangelt habe ich da noch nie #d|supergri.




Jetzt mal wieder zurück zum Thema. Nein, ich kenne die Ecke überhaupt nicht. Meine Antwort sollte nur nen Spässken sein, ging ja ums Nageln nicht ums Angeln.


----------



## Nickchedellic (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Ah schade... Und weißt du wie man das rausbekommt! :r#q:c#d:v


----------



## sunny (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Ruf doch mal bei der zuständigen Gemeindeverwaltung an. Vielleicht können die dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Nickchedellic (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Zuständigr Gemeindeverwaltung? Büprgermeister oder Ordnungsamt oder wie?


----------



## sunny (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Ich würde es beim Ordnungsamt versuchen. Da gibt es bestimmt ne Abteilung, die sich mit Land- und Forstwirtschaft und Naturschutzgebieten beschäftigt. Musst dich eben mal durchfragen.


----------



## Nickchedellic (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Danke dir, das könnte mir weiter helfen! Von wo kommt du denn? Ich suche noch schöne angel seen! Die nicht unbedingt viel Kontoliert werden wenn du weißt was ich mein!?|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## flexxxone (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Im Naturschutzgebiet nageln... ich könnt mich immer noch bepissen vor lachen:q:q:q:c:q:q:q

is das eigentlich was für'n Ferkelfahnder? |bigeyes

Aber mal davon abgesehen...
schaut mal hier. 
Denke das trägt schonmal einiges zur Klärung bei 

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## Nickchedellic (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Grins...* Naja, macht aber sicher auch spaß! Danke danke dir aber der Text ist mir grad zu lang, den les ich nach dem Mittag!


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*



Nickchedellic schrieb:


> Ich suche noch schöne angel seen! Die nicht unbedingt viel Kontoliert werden wenn du weißt was ich mein!?|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


 
|krach:


----------



## Nickchedellic (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Thx...


----------



## Honeyball (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Na klar ist das was für den Fahnder!!!



Nickchedellic schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie es im Darzer Moor( Naturschtzgebiet) aussieht mit Nageln?


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

@Nickchedellic,Ohne Angelschein dürfte es sowieso egal sein,ob man im Naturschutzgebiet
oder außerhalb erwischt wird!

Taxidermist


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

...regt mich auf, schwarzangler im board... (?)


----------



## gründler (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*



Aalredl schrieb:


> ...regt mich auf, schwarzangler im board... (?)



Mehr als du denkst,der feind liest mit und spioniert aus,wahr schon 1780 so im legendären Kartoffelkrieg.
So kann man sich besser nen Lageplan machen.

Ist ja nicht der erste der hier so fragt,um dann die Kartoffeln zu klauen.

lg


----------



## JimmyEight (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Der betreuende Verein des Darzer Teiches bei Darze is der AV Suckow Zislow. Die könnten dir da sicher weiterhelfen.



Nickchedellic schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie es im Darzer Moor( Naturschtzgebiet) aussieht mit Nageln? Es sind soo schöner Seen das ich da unbedingt mal mein Glück versuchen muss.
> Bitte um antwort!


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

@gründler:

wohl wahr! finds dann noch so krass das so provokant ins forum zu schreiben! |krach:


----------



## Schinderhannes (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Hab das Ganze nur mal überflogen.
Die genauen Regeln was man in einem Naturschutzgebiet machen darf und was nicht, wird für jedes NSG speziell festgesezt. Wie z.B das Betreten oder das Angeln. Kenne mehrere Gebiete(z.B teil unseres Vereinsgewässers) wo angeln unter Auflagen erlaubt ist.


----------



## gründler (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Bei uns sind das 3 Zonen

Zone 1=  Erlaubt

Zone 2= eingeschränkt mit Auflagen

Zone 3=  Verboten

lg


----------



## Nickchedellic (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Na klar ist das was für den Fahnder!!!


 Wie beim Ferkeln erwischt?|wavey:


----------



## Nickchedellic (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*



Aalredl schrieb:


> @gründler:
> 
> wohl wahr! finds dann noch so krass das so provokant ins forum zu schreiben! |krach:


 


Also um euch alle zu beruhigen...
Ich habe kein Angelschein ist richtig aber habe einfach leider im mom zu wenig geld um einen zu machen sonst würde ich es tun! Sofort..
Mir wurde alles von meinem Vater beigebracht und ich behandel die Tier und umgebung mit sehr großer Vorsicht!
Und wenn man das so macht finde ich ist es jawohl kein Problem wenn man sich sowas nicht leisten kann oder?
|evil:|evil:


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*



Nickchedellic schrieb:


> Also um euch alle zu beruhigen...
> Ich habe kein Angelschein ist richtig aber habe einfach leider im mom zu wenig geld um einen zu machen sonst würde ich es tun! Sofort..
> Mir wurde alles von meinem Vater beigebracht und ich behandel die Tier und umgebung mit sehr großer Vorsicht!
> Und wenn man das so macht finde ich ist es jawohl kein Problem wenn man sich sowas nicht leisten kann oder?
> |evil:|evil:


 

Tja Ansichtssache, Ich zahle jedesmal meine Beiträge (Mitgliedschaft, Fischereiabgabe, Gewässerkarte u.s.w.), da bekomme Ich nen Dicken Hals wenn Leute wie Du sich das Recht rausnehmen Fischen zu gehen ohne zu zahlen. Ich/Wir zahlen den Besatz in den Gewässern wo Du Dein Schwarzangeln (ob waidgerecht oder nicht / egal) betreibst...Zum Kotzen sowat


----------



## Nickchedellic (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Tja Ansichtssache, Ich zahle jedesmal meine Beiträge (Mitgliedschaft, Fischereiabgabe, Gewässerkarte u.s.w.), da bekomme Ich nen Dicken Hals wenn Leute wie Du sich das Recht rausnehmen Fischen zu gehen ohne zu zahlen. Ich/Wir zahlen den Besatz in den Gewässern wo Du Dein Schwarzangeln (ob waidgerecht oder nicht / egal) betreibst...Zum Kotzen sowat


 

leute klar kann ich euch verstehen das dass unfair ist das ihr bezahlt und ich als Schwarzangler nicht aber mal ehrlich was soll ich machen, bei meiner Ausbildung bekomm ich kein Geld und woanders her auch nicht!
Ich Angel nur an kleinen Dorf-Tümpeln bei mir in der Nähe wo *kein* Angelverband was reinigt oder so und *wo Pappa mit Sohn steht und ihm Angeln beibringt*! Ich würde auch echt gerne überall und natürlich fachgerecht mit angelschein angeln aber es geht leider nicht, was glaubt ihr wie mich das ärgert andauernd nut klitze kleine Plötze zu Angeln?


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

*eben das ist der Punkt*, ich muss jedes Jahr aufs neue die letzten Pfeng aus meinem Sparschwein zusammenkratzen, damit ich überhaupt angeln gehn kann, und dann gibt es Leute die eben leider glauben es sei gerechtfertigt ohne jegliche Erlaubnis angeln zu gehen- Wissenstand hin oder her... die einen löhnen für ihr Recht und beteiligen sich z.B. durch Beiträge an den Besatzkosten, andere fischen dann "kostengünstig" einfach so!?!?!? #q


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Dat is wie Golfspielen oder zum Mond fliegen...Wenn Ick die Kohle nich habe dann bleib Ick mit dem Arsch zu Hause und fertig...

Man man, wenn de nen Führerschein hast, aber kein Geld für nen eigens Auto, dann gehste auf´n nächsten Parkplatz und klaust Dir eins oder wat??? Und nachher schreibste dem Geschädigten nen Briefchen " Sorry aber Ich kann mir kein Auto leisten, gehe aber sorgsam damit um ....


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

immerhin is dein vatter dabei!! wenigstens hat dern schein! aber kann er dir nicht ein paar euros beisteuern damit du dir deine Fischereiprüfung leisten kannst??? schwarzangeln is nu ma net drin!!!

ToxicToolz hat da nunma vollkommen recht! 

ich kann ja auch nicht einfach in wald gehn und rehe schießen oder???


----------



## paul64 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*



Nickchedellic schrieb:


> leute klar kann ich euch verstehen das dass unfair ist das ihr bezahlt und ich als Schwarzangler nicht aber mal ehrlich was soll ich machen, bei meiner Ausbildung bekomm ich kein Geld und woanders her auch nicht!
> Ich Angel nur an kleinen Dorf-Tümpeln bei mir in der Nähe wo *kein* Angelverband was reinigt oder so und *wo Pappa mit Sohn steht und ihm Angeln beibringt*! Ich würde auch echt gerne überall und natürlich fachgerecht mit angelschein angeln aber es geht leider nicht, was glaubt ihr wie mich das ärgert andauernd nut klitze kleine Plötze zu Angeln?



Hi,

machst du das dann beim Führeschein auch so?

Keine Kohle aber dann trotzdem Auto fahren?
Wenn man keine Kohle hat, dann kann man einiges halt nicht machen.
Und einfach auf ander Leuts kappe was machen, Pfui.
Ich hoffe Du wirst mal erwischt, dann fragt keiner mehr ob du Kohle hast oder nicht.


----------



## flexxxone (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*



Nickchedellic schrieb:


> Also um euch alle zu beruhigen...
> Ich habe kein Angelschein ist richtig aber habe einfach leider im mom zu wenig geld um einen zu machen sonst würde ich es tun! Sofort..
> Mir wurde alles von meinem Vater beigebracht und ich behandel die Tier und umgebung mit sehr großer Vorsicht!
> Und wenn man das so macht finde ich ist es jawohl kein Problem wenn man sich sowas nicht leisten kann oder?
> |evil:|evil:



Das war jetzt nicht unbedingt sehr beruhigend!
Bin auch ziemlich enttäuscht, und da ist es egal ob Du waidgerecht schwarzangelst oder eben nicht! :v
das ist schon was heftiger... ich weiß ja nich, ob bei sowas der Ferkelfahnder reicht...
ich denke nämlich, dass das ne regelrechte Sauerei is! |gr:

den link zum Strafenkatalog spar ich mir jetzt

gruß
flexxx


----------



## Nickchedellic (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Also wie gesagt, ich kann euch voll und ganz verstehen!! Und ich kann euch versprechen das ich sobald wie möglich nen Angelschein nachhole aber bis dahin werde ich mein Lieblingsport sicher nicht aufgeben. Egal was ihr gagegen ein zu setzten habt, angeln macht mich glücklich und ich kann mal abschalten und das gebe ich nicht aus! Wenn ich erwischt werde könnt ihr euch alle freuen dann war es das mit meinen Hobby, ich werde euch sogar bescheid sagen!!
Beim besten willen ich würde es mit Angelschein sicher besser finden, darauf könnt ihr euch verlassen...
Ihr habt recht, natürlich aber wie gesAGT.


----------



## ernie1973 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Ist das öffentliche Zugeben von Ordnungswidrigkeiten oder u.U. sogar Straftaten kein Boardregelverstoß???

Naja - ich kann hier nicht schreiben, was ich über den Kollegen "Schwarzangler" gerade denke, sonst werde ich verwarnt!!!

Junge - mach´ Deinen Schein - oder laß das Angeln sein - und falls man Dich erwischt, dann ist es sogar vermutlich viel teurer, als die Prüfung !!!

Aktuell gibt es die Verfahrenseinstellung bei Ersttätern in aller Regel so für ca. 600 € - und je nachdem gibt es dann noch eine "Sperre" für den Fischereischein obendrauf!

Naja - mußt du selber wissen, aber mein Mitleid hast Du nicht, wenn man Dich erwischt - ganz im Gegenteil!

Ernie


----------



## Nickchedellic (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ist das öffentliche Zugeben von Ordnungswidrigkeiten oder u.U. sogar Straftaten kein Boardregelverstoß???
> 
> Naja - ich kann hier nicht schreiben, was ich über den Kollegen "Schwarzangler" gerade denke, sonst werde ich verwarnt!!!
> 
> ...


 



Ich möchte sicher kein Mitleid.. Ja sicher, damit muss ich nun mal immer rechnen! :r:r


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

mach einfach den schein so schnell es geht! angel kann doch so keinen spaß machen!!!??? du bist doch sicher immer mit der sorge unterwegs, dass du erwischt wirst?! ich könnte so nicht angeln!!!


----------



## Nickchedellic (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*



Aalredl schrieb:


> mach einfach den schein so schnell es geht! angel kann doch so keinen spaß machen!!!??? du bist doch sicher immer mit der sorge unterwegs, dass du erwischt wirst?! ich könnte so nicht angeln!!!


 

Ja das stimmt, ich möcht auch echt gerne ein haben, so ist das ja nicht weißt.  Schön angelt sich das nicht nein!


----------



## schadstoff (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Aber mumm hat er das muss man ihm lassen !

Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viel Leute sich hier noch ohne Schein rumtummeln und vllt sogar nocht boardbekannt sind !


Aber ansonsten enthalte ich mich jetzt auch lieber mal dezent.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*



Nickchedellic schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie es im Darzer Moor( Naturschtzgebiet) aussieht mit Nageln? Es sind soo schöner Seen das ich da unbedingt mal mein Glück versuchen muss.
> Bitte um antwort!


 
Die Frage war, ob man im Naturschutzgebiet Darzer Moor "nangeln" darf, wie sich später rausgestellt hat - ohne Angelschein

die Antwort kurz und eindeutig: *NEIN*

weitere Diskussionen bringen doch nichts, er geht eh nicht von seinem Standpunkt ab

aber in wie weit ihm bei zukünftigen Fragen geholfen werden sollte, dass überlass ich jedem selbst...


----------



## gründler (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Zitat: *Nickchedellic* 

*Hallo angelfreunde*.
Ich habe auch ne frage und zwar ich würde gerne im *Darzer Moor* (Naturschutzgebiet) angeln aber weiß absolut nicht ob man das darf! Es steht nirgens nen Schild und in *meine*m *Fischerreischein* steht darüber auch nichts... Was mach ich da?

?????????

Also direkt nen darfsschein für das Gebiet oder wie? Und wo soll man sowas herbekommen?

JA ich denke du hast einen??????

_Und wie schon geschrieben ohne den Erlaubnisschein darfst du da nicht angeln...._

 Zitat: *Nickchedellic* 

Wo man sowas herbekommt möcht ich wissen...#c         

Ja guck doch in deinen Schein,mal haste einen mal wieder nicht was nun entweder du hast nen Fischereischein oder du hast keinen?
 




Du bist dir auch bewußt das es hier Aufseher und andere im Amt(Fischerei) stehende Boardies gibt??

Oder willst du hier nur bißchen für Stunk sorgen???

Man kann das ja alles nachverfolgen und an die Kollegen in Umkreis Darzer Moor mal bißchen unterrichten.

Viel Glück weiterhin#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*



Nickchedellic schrieb:


> Weiß jemang wie das mit dem Darzer Moor aussieht? Liegt genau im Naturschutzgebiet die drei Seen aber es steht nirgens ein Schil geschweige denn im meinen Fischreiausweis steht was! Wer kann mir helfen?|kopfkrat
> Das sind sehr sehr schöne seen und da möcht ich unbedingt mal angeln!!:vik:



Ich kenne das Gewässer nicht, aber *DU* darfst da auf jeden Fall nicht angeln.


----------



## padotcom (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

Genau. Mach doch mal n paar Tage Pause vom Schwarzangeln und geh Zeitung austragen. Oder frag nen Nachbarn ob du Holz hacken kannst oder weiß ich was alles. Dann mach den Schein, so teuer ist der auch nicht, dann gehts dir richtig gut. Wetten?

mfg
Peter


----------



## Balaton1980 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Aber mumm hat er das muss man ihm lassen !
> 
> Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viel Leute sich hier noch ohne Schein rumtummeln und vllt sogar nocht boardbekannt sind !
> 
> ...


 
bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das was mit mut oder einfach nur mit dummheit zu tun hat - ich persönlich hoffe das, das outing konsequenzen hat :r:r:r
bezweifel auch das sein vater nen schein besitzt, sonst würd er seinen sohn nicht wissentlich zum schwarzangeln schicken


----------



## Jose (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Darf man im Naturschutzgebiet Angeln????*

das ist ein troll, ganz klar.
sollte sich ein mod drum kümmern:
Nickchedellic, seit gestern (13.05.) im AB, ab heute (14.05) wieder draußen. das wär doch mal was.


----------

